# For people who enjoy landscapes



## fstoparmy (Aug 9, 2013)

Not your traditional landscapes, but here is a few images taken from my 550D and my 18-200mm lens (as I am showing what can be done with basic entry level gear). The 2nd and third image are straight out of camera, no post processing. 




5 by Fstop Army, on Flickr




3 by Fstop Army, on Flickr




2 by Fstop Army, on Flickr

Ive gone through this forum for a while now and have noticed some xlnt and brillant landscape photos. Just posting this out there (incase anyone else is interested in sharing or entering). 

http://youtu.be/4Xn_QJDqOoM


----------

